# Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-(



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey guys,
So only two weeks after buying my 2.5TDI I've discovered it's losing coolant







It will go from max to none in a day. I really suck at buying cars more than anyone I've ever met








Are there any known issues with the cooling system in these cars? The header tank is pretty cracked in places, but it doesn't appear to be leaking. I can't see any of the rest of the pipework as the engine bay is so full of stuff, and there's nothing dripping from underneath.
If its a headgasket I am royally boned








Tia, Mikki x


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (MikkiJayne)*

WOW!







Mikki, what does your oil look and smell like? What about smoke? I would expect some smoking and coolant, oil and diesel all mixing together. If you are loosing coolant, it has to be going somewhere. Figuring out where it is going should pinpoint the problem. Hopefully someone from Europe can pipe in as we have never seen that engine over here.
I always plan on sinking a couple of Gs into any new used car I buy to bring it up to the maintained camp. People looking to sell usually put off all maintenance work as they do not plan on keeping the vehicle. Worse comes to worse, I am sure you are up to the task of a new HG.
GL!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_If you are loosing coolant, it has to be going somewhere. 

Absolutely, if there is no visible leaks, it must go either into the oil or en the combustion chambers.
Mikki, you mentioned that the car recently had the cam shafts replaced. I'm immideately thinking that there may be a relation between this and the coolant leak, since the timing belt drives the water pump. 

_Quote »_Hopefully someone from Europe can pipe in as we have never seen that engine over here.

This engine is basically a diesel version of the 2.6/2.8 12-valve V6, so it's not _that_ different.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_The header tank is pretty cracked in places, but it doesn't appear to be leaking.

Do you refer to the Coolant Expansion Tank? A new tank is bright white. If it's badly discolored brown, it then becomes brittle and often cracks. If you see cracks, it's definitely time to replace tank as coolant system is pressurized while at operating temp. If the leak(s) are bad enough, you could lose all your coolant while driving and arrive empty at your destination.
Leaking G12 (assuming that's what you have) leaves pink and flakey white-ish track marks... you need to get underneath front end and inspect.
Hopefully it's something simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Leaking G12 (assuming that's what you have) leaves pink and flakey white-ish track marks... you need to get underneath front end and inspect.

Yes, it becomes almost crystal like.
I was just thinking, do you have any used car warranty, or did you perhaps buy it from a private party? If it is under warranty it should be an easy task!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (PerL)*

Hey guys thanks for the comments.
The oil is fine - there's no brown gunk, but it does steam like a kettle with the oil filler cap off. There's no oil in the expansion tank either. The tank is fairly tatty, but its not leaking. There's no steam or anything visible while it's running.
I haven't looked underneath yet, as I need to buy a new jack. The one I use on the Corrado can't lift the A6







I'll see if there are any G12 traces anywhere.
I don't know if the heads came off to change the cams, but that does seem the likely cause. It was bought 'sold as seen' from a trader, so no warranty








The parts to do both headgaskets, assuming nothing else bad is discovered on the way only come to $400, but I can't find any technical data on this engine so I have no idea of torque values, tightening sequence, cam belt procedure, etc. Its going to be a bit of a nightmare to tear in to it









_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
This engine is basically a diesel version of the 2.6/2.8 12-valve V6, so it's not _that_ different.

You'd think that would be the case, but I think it's actually pretty different to that engine. Its 24V for a start, plus the oil filter is on top, rather than at the side. Its hard to see anything under the hood, but it doesn't look much like the 12V in Etka.
It still has the same awful crank design though! I'd never have bought it if I knew it shared that crank








But it was big and shiny and comfy








Me + cars = EPIC FAIL


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (MikkiJayne)*

I just looked over the Bentley home page and did not find the diesel listed as being covered anywhere's







? What other audi's share this engine? Are the blocks the same as what we get? I have yet to buy the Bentley, trying to come up with a couple of Gs to fly the family to see grandma this summer, but maybe you could use some of the specs from the gas V6. I wonder if the torque specs are different from the 12v to the 30v I have? Have you pulled the engine cover and looked around? Post up some pics for those of us who have never seen such a TDI. Who knows, maybe we will notice something. GL!
Until you have a valve stem break, fall down into the cylinder where it gets hammered by the piston and proceeds to punch a hole in the piston, ruining the piston and the cylinder plus the head, or similar, you have not achieved epic fail status, yet..... But keep trying if you must!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I just looked over the Bentley home page and did not find the diesel listed as being covered anywhere's







? What other audi's share this engine?

This engine (in both 150 and 180 hp versions) was used in A4, A6, A8, Allroad, Passat B5 and Skoda Superb. It was never sold in North America, it was Europe/ROW only.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
This engine (in both 150 and 180 hp versions) was used in A4, A6, A8, Allroad, Passat B5 and Skoda Superb. It was never sold in North America, it was Europe/ROW only.

And this is my big problem







Since there's no Bentley I have no way of getting access to the tech specs other than the stealership, and they won't give out stuff like that. I believe there may be a way of getting it from Audi, but they charge a lot of money for the information, cos they can and they're mean








Oh, and Snowhere - I've only just achieved epic car fail status with this one. I've been working up to it with a string of disastrous car purchases / modifications / rebuilds. I spent everything I had on the A6 in the hope of getting a decent reliable car that would just run on normal maintenance. A week later and it needs a major engine repair


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (MikkiJayne)*

Where is that British stiff upper lip? You have pulled through worse disasters and I know you will make it through this one. 
I can't see how the torque value would be that much different from the gas to diesel engines. If the block, head and bolts/studs are the same material across the engines, the torque values should be the same or similar. I would take the chance and just use the gas values and we will not inform the authorities on you! Many a pro does not have the book on everything, but they have the experience to wing it. I am going to order the Bentley tonight, but someone else must already have one and may be able to inform us what it does say.
It's Friday, have a few of these







and relax and sleep on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (Snowhere)*

try http://www.tdiclub.com


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (MikkiJayne)*

Have you determined for sure what the issue is, as in head gasket or ?
If it's a failed head gasket, it is possible the motor was overheated and warped the head(s). If your taking it apart, you may want to check the decks for level.
Hope you find the tech manual for your motor. I wouldn't guess at any torque specs or use gas engine torque specs on a diesel.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (GLS-S4)*

Any update?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (Snowhere)*

Not yet. Its with Audi having the roof repainted because of corrosion along the rain gutters








I did find a drip from the bottom of the engine before it went in though. Its very slow, and maybe not enough to explain losing the whole expansion tank in 4 hours, _but_ it is is a regular drip so its a good sign. 
I get it back on Saturday so I'll be pulling the front end to have a look. It has a bad oil leak so that needs investigating but is fair game given the 218K its covered.
There's also what looks like ATF leaking too, from what appear to be oil cooler pipes running to the trans along the bottom left of the engine. Its a manual transmission though - do they have oil coolers or are these pipes for something else?








Do these cars use CHF11 for the power steering like most other VAG stuff?
Mikki x


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (MikkiJayne)*

That would be a leaking headgasket then...


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Losing coolant! I suck at buying cars :-( (MikkiJayne)*

looks like you found your problem.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you going to freshen the top end up when you pull the head? With the mileage on her, I would opt for new rings and check all the valves and stuff while you are in there.


----------

